# free house



## sagebrush

I was in my neighborhood restaurant this morning and was seated behind a group of jubilant individuals celebrating the coming implementation of the health care bill. I could not finish my breakfast. This is what ensued: They were a diverse group of several races and both sexes. I heard a young man exclaim, "Isn't Obama like Jesus Christ? I mean, after all, he is healing the sick."​​A young woman enthusiastically proclaimed, "Yeah, and he does it for free. I cannot believe anyone would think that a free market wouldn't work for health care."​​Another said, "The stupid Republicans want us all to starve to death so they can inherit all of the power. Obama should be made a Saint for what he did for those of us less fortunate."​​At this, I had more than enough. I arose from my seat, mustering all the restraint I could find, and approached their table. "Please excuse me;may I impose upon you for one moment?"​​They smiled and welcomed me to the conversation. I stood at the end of their table, smiled as best I could and began an experiment.​​"I would like to give one of you my house. It will cost you no money and I will pay all of the expenses and taxes for as long as you live there. Anyone interested?"​​They looked at each other in astonishment. "Why would you do something like that?" asked a young man, "There isn't anything for free in this world." They began to laugh at me, as they did not realize this man had just made my point.​​"I am serious, I will give you my house for free, no money whatsoever. Anyone interested?"​​In unison, a resounding "Yeah" fills the room.​"Since there are too many of you, I will have to make a choice as to who receives this money-free bargain."​​I noticed an elderly couple was paying attention to the spectacle unfolding before their eyes, the old man shaking his head in apparent disgust.​​"I tell you what; I will give it to the one of you most willing to obey my rules."​​Again, they looked at one another, an expression of bewilderment on their faces.​​The perky young woman asked, "What are the rules?"​​I smiled and said, "I don't know. I have not yet defined them. However, it is a free home that I offer you."​​They giggled amongst themselves, the youngest of which said, "What an old coot. He must be crazy to give away his home. Go take your meds, old man."​​I smiled and leaned into the table a bit further. "I am serious, this is a legitimate offer."​​They gaped at me for a moment.​​"I'll take it you old fool. Where are the keys?" boasted the youngest among them.​​"Then I presume you accept ALL of my terms then?" I asked.​​The elderly couple seemed amused and entertained as they watched from the privacy of their table. "Oh yeah! Where do I sign up?"​​I took a napkin and wrote, "I give this man my home, without the burden of financial obligation, so long as he accepts and abides by the terms that I shall set forth upon consummation of this transaction."​​I signed it and handed it to the young man who eagerly scratched out his signature.​​"Where are the keys to my new house?" he asked in a mocking tone of voice.​​All eyes were upon us as I stepped back from the table, pulling the keys from pocket and dangling them before the excited new homeowner.​​Now that we have entered into this binding contract, witnessed by all of your​​friends, I have decided upon the conditions you are obligated to adhere to from​​this point forward. You may only live in the house for one hour a day. You will​​not use anything inside of the home. You will obey me without question or​​resistance. I expect complete loyalty and admiration for this gift I bestow upon​​you. You will accept my commands and wishes with enthusiasm, no matter the​​nature. Your morals and principles shall be as mine. You will vote as I do,​​think as I do and do it with blind faith. These are my terms. Here are your​​keys. I reached the keys forward and the young man looked at me dumbfounded.​​​​"Are you out of your mind? Who would ever agree to those ridiculous terms?" the young man appeared irritated.​​"You did when you signed this contract before reading it, understanding it and with the full knowledge that I would provide my conditions only after you committed to the agreement."​​The elderly man chuckled as his wife tried to restrain him. I was looking at a now silenced and bewildered group of people.​​"You can shove that stupid deal up your a** old man. I want no part of it!" exclaimed the now infuriated young man.​​"You have committed to the contract, as witnessed by all of your friends.You cannot get out of the deal unless I agree to it. I do not intend to let you free now that I have you ensnared. I am the power you agreed to. I am the one you blindly and without thought chose to enslave yourself to. In short, I am your Master."​​At this, the table of celebrating individuals became a unified group against the unfairness of the deal.​​After a few moments of unrepeatable comments and slurs, I revealed my true intent.​​"What I did to you is what this administration and congress did to you with the health care legislation. I easily suckered you in and then revealed the real cost of the bargain. Your folly was in the belief that you can have something you did not earn, and for that which you did not earn, you willingly allowed someone else to think for you. Your failure to research, study and inform yourself permitted reason to escape you. You have entered into a trap from which you cannot flee. Your only chance of freedom is if your new Master gives it to you. A freedom that is given can also be taken away. Therefore, it is not freedom at all."​​With that, I tore up the napkin and placed it before the astonished young man. "This is the nature of your new health care legislation."​​I turned away to leave these few in thought and contemplation -- and was surprised by applause.​​The elderly gentleman, who was clearly entertained, shook my hand enthusiastically and said, "Thank you, Sir. These kids don't understand Liberty."​​He refused to allow me to pay my bill as he said, "You earned this one. It is an honor to pick up the tab."​​I shook his hand in thanks, leaving the restaurant somewhat humbled and sensing a glimmer of hope for my beloved country.​​1. Remember... Four boxes keep us free: the soap box, the ballot box, the jury box, and the cartridge box.​2. THIS SHOULD GO AROUND THE UNITED STATES SO PEOPLE CAN SEE JUST WHAT IS GOING ON. MAYBE EVEN THE POLITICALLY BLIND ONES WILL LEARN SOMETHING FROM IT.​​"Any man who thinks he can be happy and prosperous by letting the American Government take care of him; better take a closer look at the American Indian." Henry Ford​


----------



## riptheirlips

How true


----------



## Dunkem

While what you say may be true, what other hope is there for someone who is uninsurable?My wife has had open heart surgery,knee replaced,stroke,and a few other minor health issues. There is not one agency that will even consider her for insurance.Sure medicare will help, but not all,I recently retired only to go back to work part time to pay for cobra coverage which will end in august,then I dont know what we will do for insurance.Her RX bill is 400.00 a month without even going to the doc.If something happens to her,it will wipe out our plans for those so called golden years.I really dont want to work the rest of my life,so if you have a better plan let me know:-|


----------



## Rspeters

Sounds like you're in an unfortunate situation and I'm sorry to hear that. However I have a hard enough time providing for my wife and two young children, I'm not sure why I should be forced to sacrifice my ability to care for my family so that the government can cover your costs after you decide to stop working.


----------



## Dunkem

Rspeters said:


> Sounds like you're in an unfortunate situation and I'm sorry to hear that. However I have I hard enough time providing for my wife and two young children, I'm not sure why I should be forced to sacrifice my ability to care for my family so that the government can cover your costs after you decide to stop working.


You make it sound like Im looking for a hand out-O,- I just want the opportunity to be able to BUY INSURANCE for my wife ,and not be turned down!I do not want to put a hardship on any one.Just the chance to buy insurance period,which at the presant time I can not.I have 3 months left on my cobra which costs me 900.00 bucks a month with a high deductable.Im not asking you to help subsidise me,just the chance to buy insurance.If I have to work part time,so be it.I to have raised 4 children 
and know it is not easy.I pray that you have nothing catastrophic happen 
It just is not fair that mine and my wifes health plans fringe on disaster.

REMEMBER I WILL GLADLY PAY FOR MY INSURANCE,JUST WANT THE OPPORTUNITY TO BE ABLE TO GET IT. THANKS FOR YOUR TIME.


----------



## huntingbuddy

Our health care system is broken, well at least the insurance part. With Obamacare it will ruin health care as a whole. I I agree with Rspeters, I do not want to be forced to buy insurance or be forced to pay for someone else's health care. Dunkem I also agree with you, it is hard for certain individuals to get health care based on pre-existing conditions. My father and uncle being in that category. I also believe those individuals should be able to get health care. However the proposed system and current system will not and do not do a good job at accomplishing that. 

A couple things that are need are for a free market of health care. Allow it to be like auto insurance. Take away the mandatory coverage that states impose what you have to pay for. Allow insurance to cross state lines, this brings competition which brings down the price for you and me. Furthermore stop the tradition of health care being a job benefit allowing you to choose what is right for your family. Your employer doesn't pay for your car insurance, home insurance why should it pay for your health insurance. Basically we need competition. 

And lastly Obamacare takes away the charity of the doctors and hospitals. We take the govt out of health care and we will see a lot more money flow in as a result of charity, which will truly help those who need health care the most. Govt cannot not force charity and when govt takes from me and you to give to someone else, it creates people who hate charity and hold on to their money instead of being giving with it. 

The point is get govt out of health care and watch our health care costs drop, and watch it improve. I am off my soapbox.


----------



## Rspeters

It seemed to me like what you said made you look like you were looking for a handout 

I understand what you're saying about buying insurance. Unfortunately the solution to help you buy insurance is the same solution that is going to have a significant impact on EVERYBODY starting now. Insurance companies will have to start accepting everyone, which will make costs go up, and those cost will in turn be pushed onto everyone else.


----------



## Dunkem

tHANKS HUNTING BUDDY,IAGREE WITH MOST OF YOUR TALK,BUT REMEMBER I JUST WANT TO BE ABLE TO BUY INSURANCE FOR ME AND MY WIFE,IF IT COSTLY SO BE IT,BUT GIVE ME THE CHANCE TO BUY IT.I DONT LIKE THE GOV ANY MORE THAN ANY ONE ELSE,BUT B Y GOD I HAVE THE RIGHT TO INSURANCE,IT IS PLAIN WRONG THAT THOSE WHO ARE HEALTY CAN ENROLL,.BUT HAVE A PREXISTING CONDITION AND THE HELL WITH YOU.FREEDOM MY BUTT. MAYBE THATS THE WAY IT IS GOING TO BE, BUT I WILL FIND A WAY:mad2:


----------



## Dunkem

rspeters said:


> it seemed to me like what you said made you seem like you were looking for a handout.
> 
> i understand what you're saying about buying insurance. Unfortunately the solution to help you buy insurance is the same solution that is going to have a significant impact on everybody starting now. Insurance companies will have to start accepting everyone, which will make costs go up, and those cost will in turn be pushed onto everyone else.


put yourself in my shoes,what would you do.do you want to work forever just to pay insurance,(if you can get it)


----------



## Rspeters

Yep, you're definitely in a tough position, and I'm sorry that you have to be in that position. It's extremely unfortunate, and I understand that it's a really tough thing to go through.


----------



## Dunkem

Rspeters said:


> Yep, you're definitely in a tough position, and I'm sorry that you have to be in that position. It's extremely unfortunate, and I understand that it's a really tough thing to go through.


Well enough of my bitc^^^ time to go snuggle with the little woman.Hope I did not offend anyone thanks for the chat


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Rspeters Yep, you're definitely in a tough position, and I'm sorry that you have to be in that position. It's extremely unfortunate, and I understand that it's a really tough thing to go through.


I disagree that you really understand. Unfortunately, I think it will take you a horrible case of cancer followed by a refusal of coverage before you do understand.

Many, many countries are now successfully engaged in bringing down the cost of health care. Our county's solution is not to bring down the cost of health care at all, but rather to make insurance more available. The plan is doomed to failure because it does not begin to address the real problem (outrageous health care costs).

FWIW- My uncle and I both had the same laser eye surgery. I got mine at Hoopes Vision Center like everyone else. He flew to Canada, got the same surgery, and took a guided fishing trip, all for the same cost as what it cost me just for the surgery. There are some things we could learn from those crafty Canadians. ;-)

I found no humor in this "joke". I think it's thinly veiled political commentary. It was allowed to stay, so I must assume my response will be allowed as well.


----------



## Dunkem

Nicely put Birddogger,LIke I say I just want the chance to buy insurance,have even thought about moving to Canada.


----------



## Rspeters

And let me guess, your uncle goes down to Mexico for all of his dental work right? 

I actually lived in Canada for a while and what I saw was a lesser quality of healthcare, and people with medicine cabinets completely full because Doctors there just prescribed medicine rather than providing a higher service by taking time to talk to the person, correctly diagnose the problems and fix it the right way. 

I also saw people taking advantage of the socialized medicine in Canada, including getting surgeries for ridiculous things, things that they probably wouldn't have done if they even had to pay a small deductible for here....all on the tab of the Canadian people. Not to mention the fact that the results of those surgeries were subpar. Maybe you should look into how it really is up there and in other countries...maybe you'll UNDERSTAND a little better.

Unfortunately that's going to be how it is for us soon. I work with many doctors who have already taken a big hit because of Obamacare and it will only get worse from here.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

According to Toronto's_ The Globe and Mail_, recent polls show that 94% of Canadians consider their health care system "an important source of national pride". 74% call it "very important". In fact, the Canadian health care system currently has higher approval ratings than their Constitutional Charter of Freedoms.

When was the last time ANYTHING in American health care had a 94% approval rating, let alone the system as a whole?

The facts speak for themselves.


----------



## Dunkem

Rspeters said:


> And let me guess, your uncle goes down to Mexico for all of his dental work right?
> 
> I actually lived in Canada for a while and what I saw was a lesser quality of healthcare, and people with medicine cabinets completely full because Doctors there just prescribed medicine rather than providing a higher service by taking time to talk to the person, correctly diagnose the problems and fix it the right way.
> 
> I also saw people taking advantage of the socialized medicine in Canada, including getting surgeries for ridiculous things, things that they probably wouldn't have done if they even had to pay a small deductible for here....all on the tab of the Canadian people. Not to mention the fact that the results of those surgeries were subpar. Maybe you should look into how it really is up there and in other countries...maybe you'll UNDERSTAND a little better.
> 
> Unfortunately that's going to be how it is for us soon. I work with many doctors who have already taken a big hit because of Obamacare and it will only get worse from here.


Are you refering to my uncle? All I am saying is I deserve the chance to buy Insurance for my wife,who is currently uninsurable.I do not plan to leave this great nation,but why can you get insurance,and my wife cannot.How fair is that,Like I said I pay close to 900.00 a month for cobra which runs out this month,I have gone back to work part time so I can get insurance,but there is a 3year waiting time for her to get on the coverage.Obamacare may not be good,but it is all I have,how about you?
And no I have no one going to mexico for anything.thanks for your thoughtshwell:


----------



## Packfish

Before my father passed away- he was a surgeon- when he retired and had a place up in Washington he would have Canadiens contact him and he would get them in for surgeries in the US because they were on such a waiting list in Canada. Read into that what ever you want to-


----------



## Dunkem

Packfish said:


> Before my father passed away- he was a surgeon- when he retired and had a place up in Washington he would have Canadiens contact him and he would get them in for surgeries in the US because they were on such a waiting list in Canada. Read into that what ever you want to-


Packfish I appreciate that info, but like I said before all I want is to be able to GET INSURANCE FOR MY WIFE. Why dont you guys tell me what you would do if in my situation,not looking for fights or arguments,just the chance for coverage for her.


----------



## Mavis13

Dunkem,
What I see here is that you aren't wanting a hand out and that you simply are looking for a way to afford you medical needs. There's not a thing wrong with that. If I were in your shoes I'd likely feel the same; it's a difficult position to be in and I don't think less of you. I disagree with the means as I feel the obamacare is just making the problem worse; I do however agree that something needs to be done to bring the costs of care to a level that a average income can afford. Personally I think the problem lies in too many frivolous lawsuits mixed with lack of consumer info such as real pricing and being able to pick and choose like we would any other service. In other words allowing the free market to flow again instead of regulating the heck out of it.
Anyway; long way to say lets be kind oops:this from the guy that was just ripping all government employees - don't tell my wife she'd be so disappointed in me.. ) understanding and try the old walk a mile in the they guys shoes stuff and remember this is supposed to be a humor section and this conversation aint very funny.*(u)*


----------



## Packfish

Dunkem- not arguing and I certainly feel for you and certainly do not have an answer. Just stating what Canada is doing isn't the answer. Just remember sitting at the dinner table in 1968 and having my father discuss how this was coming to what it is now.


----------



## Dunkem

Hope all works out for us all.:grouphug:


----------

